# Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?



## Jockel1988 (30. Juli 2019)

*Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Hallo zusammen,

leider kenne ich mich mit PC Systemen nicht allzugut aus und habe eine Sicherheitsfrage, welchen RAM DDR4 mit
wieviel Mhz wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich habe aktuell fongende Artikel bestellt:

GehÃ¤use: be quiet! Dark Base 700 gedÃ¤mmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 
CPU LÃ¼fter: BOXbe quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4
Festplatte: 2 Stck 500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7S500BW)
Netzteil: 850 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum
Arneitsspeicher: 2 Stck 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000 DIMM CL18-19-19-39 Dual Kit
GraKa: Asus8GB D6 RTX 2080 ROG STRIX OC 
Mainboard: GiBy X570 AORUS MASTER X570

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass wenn ich hÃ¶her MHZ Zahl beim Arbeitsspeicher kaufe ich auch besser Leistung erhalte.
Hierzu mÃ¼sste ich aber wohl Ãœbertakten, was ich nicht unbedingt will. Da ich aktuell Urlaub habe und ich sowieso nach auf den 
Prozessor wegen Lieferzeit warten muss Ã¼berlege ich nun auf einen kleineren Arbeitsspeicher 37333 oder 3600 umzustellen um
eine bessere Latenz zu und damit Bessere Leistung zu erhalten?

Aufmerksam bin ich durch folgenden Beitrag geworden:
Test: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X & Ryzen 7 3700X ueberzeugen mit hoher Single-Core-Leistung  - PC-WELT

Ich verstehe dass so, dass es fÃ¼r diesen Chip besser ist anstatt eine 4000 eine etwas geringere Variante zu wÃ¤hlen?
Was wÃ¼rdet Ihr empfehlen und warum?

Evtl. habt Ihr ja noch eine Idee bzgl. des CPU LÃ¼fters, da dieser ziemlich breit ist werde ich diesen vermutlich etwas hochestzen mÃ¼ssen, da
sonst die RAM Riegel nicht mehr darunter passen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus fÃ¼r die Hilfsbereitschaft!

GruÃŸ Jockel


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Also - die Kommunikation der kerne untereinander erfolgt über den InfinityFabric. Dieser Datenbus ist direkt an den RAM-Takt gekoppelt - bedeutet höherer RAM-Takt = schnellerer Fabric = mehr (multithread-)leistung.
ABER. Wenn RAM mit mehr als 3600 MHz verwendet wird wird ein teiler von 1:2 eingesetzt damit der IF stabil bleibt da dieser Taktraten von 4000+ MHz einfach nicht schafft. Bedeutet bei 4000MHz RAM liefe der IF nur mit 2000 MHz. Deswegen ist 4000 MHz-RAM langsamer als 3600MHz-RAM bei Ryzen3000.

Sonst machts aber nur einen sehr kleinen Unterschied ob du jetzt 3200 oder 3600 verwendest und obs CL14, CL16 oder CL17 ist. Da kann man viel geld ausgeben für 1% Mehrleistung was halt unsinnig ist. Der "Sweetspot" was Leistung pro Euro im oberen Bereich angeht sind DDR4-3600 CL16 Module.
Wer sparen will nimmt 3200CL16, wer alles rausholen will was geht kauft 3200Cl14 B-Dies und übertaktet diese auf 3600CL14 was fast immer stabil geht.


----------



## Jockel1988 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Danke schonmal für deine schnelle Antwort! Ich habe da vorhin schon eine Mail hingeschrieben ob ich dass ändern kann.
Was kann man denn zu den Riegeln an sich sagen? Ich möchte gerne 32 GB haben und überlege ob ich 4 Stck x 8 GB oder 2x 16 GB nehme.

Danke fürs Helfen!!!

Gruß Jockel


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher fÃ¼r Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Nimm 2 Riegel a 16GB. Ne Vollbestückung kann hier und da immer noch Problemchen machen. Und du hast so noch 2 Bänke frei...

Gruß


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

2x16 GB sind sinnvoller, damit dein RAM Controller nicht so stark belastet wird. Hast also eine höhere Chance, dass Taktraten von mehr als 3200 MHz auch laufen.
Außerdem lässt sich bei Bedarf einfacher erweitern


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Da AM4 nur DualChannel unterstützt ist es völlig egal ob du 4x8 oder 2x16 nimmst (vor allem weil es sowieso 4 Ranks sein werden bei B-Dies da 8GB-Riegel singlesided sind und 16GB-Riegel dualsided - die CPU "sieht" also in beiden Fällen 4 Ranks mit je 8 GB). Technisch gesehen sind zwei große Riegel minimal besser da nur 2 Slots angesteuert werden müssen aber das ist bei Ryzen3000 ziemlich wurscht.

4 Riegel hat nur dann einen (nennenswerten) Vorteil wenn du eine QuadChannelplattform hast, also S2066 oder TR4. Auf den "kleinen" Boards wie AM4 ist ein praktikabler ansatz besser: Nimm zwei 16er - dann haste noch Platz für mehr wenn irgendwann nötig.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Du kannst auch die neuen E-Dies von Micron auf dem Speicher von Crucical/Ballistix nehmen. Sport LT oder Elite
Die gehen Stabiel bis 3600 mit guten Timings als 3000ér Dual Ranked. Hat PCGH grad erst getestet.

Auf meinem "Alten" Crosshair 6 Hero X370 mit dem 1600X (3900X ist wohl seit 3 Wochen mit der Postkutsche von Asien hier her unterwegs^^) Und einem alten Bios von mitte 2017 laufen meine 3000´er Stabiel bis 3333Mhz mit Cl17 und 3400mhz mit CL18 sehr Desktop Stabiel-weiter noch nicht Probiert bei 1,35V 
Und das obwohl seit Jahren gesagt wird die X370 Boards gehen nicht weit hoch^^. Also muss da was dran sein das Diese chips gut laufen was PCGH gestestet hat. Ich will dir die Dinger nicht Aufschwatzen, ich wollte nur damit sagen es müssen nicht unbedingt die "B-Dies" von Samsung sein wie man seeeeeeehr Häufig liest falls du jetzt ander kaufen willst.


----------



## Jockel1988 (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Klasse! Danke für die flotten Antworten. Dann würde ich dass mit auf diesen Artikel ändern:

32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de

Ich denke dass ich damit schon meine Freude bekommen werde  Zumal ich mit 2 Riegekn dann auch kein Stress mehr habe den CPU Lüfter gescheit montieren zu können 

Danke euch!


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> bis 3333Mhz mit Cl17 und 3400mhz mit CL18
> Und das obwohl seit Jahren gesagt wird die X370 Boards gehen nicht weit hoch
> 
> es müssen nicht unbedingt die "B-Dies" von Samsung sein



Und beide Taktraten sind mit den genannten timings langsamer als 3200 cl16.


----------



## manimani89 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

bei 2x16 hast du halt dual ranked


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und beide Taktraten sind mit den genannten timings langsamer als 3200 cl16.



Auf aktuellen Boards/CPU kann er schaffen/schafft genau der angesprochne 3000 MHz CL15 Speicher; 3333 Mhz bei CL14 absolut Stabiel, 3600 noch mit CL18 auch Stabiel. Als Dual Ranked bei Standard Spannung! Ist aber auch völlig egal denn es geht nur um eines: Man benötigt definitiv keine überschätzten Samsung B-DIEs für gute Ergbnisse und wesentlich weniger Geld


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für Ryzen 9 3900X?*

Hab auch nicht behauptet, dass man samsung b-dies braucht. Aber was nützt ein übertakteter Ram wenn er am ende weniger Leistung liefert weil die timings Schrott sind? Da nützen auch 4000mhz nichts. 3400cl18 ist halt langsamer als 3200cl16 welche auch keine b-dies sind.


----------

